# Duo Phase whirring sound



## Champagneperfume (Apr 28, 2021)

Greetings everybody,

I recently finished building my second Duo Phase, overall the phases sound great, but I'm getting this weird whirling/clicking/rhythmic sound from the right phase.  The whirling is slight audible when effect is engaged but once bypassed, you can really hear it come through.  The speed/rate changes when automating the knobs.  I've read that it may have something to do with the LFO being picked up with one of the conductive wires.  I replaced the cables and I'm still getting it.  Can anyone guide me?  I'm a newbie but which component/components generate the LFO?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 28, 2021)

Try rerouting your input jack wire as far from the TL072 at the top as possible.


----------



## Champagneperfume (Apr 28, 2021)

That was such a quick response, thank you so much.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 28, 2021)

Champagneperfume said:


> That was such a quick response, thank you so much.  I'll give it a try.



No sweat. Here’s a crude pic of how I usually route my input wires on this build...under the board of course.


----------



## Champagneperfume (May 20, 2021)

Nostradoomus said:


> No sweat. Here’s a crude pic of how I usually route my input wires on this build...under the board of course.
> 
> View attachment 11369


So I've wired my duo phase with the optional 4 1/4 inch input and outputs, I'm still getting the whirring sound.  Should all the input wires be lined up like the picture above?  This is a dumb question, but when you say "under the board", do u mean where all of the solder points are?

Thanks in advance, I got the effect working on both sides but I can't get the damn whirring noise to go away.


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 20, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Champagneperfume (May 26, 2021)

Would using shielded wire on the inputs help at all?  Still getting LFO ticks even with the wires positioned like the image you provided.


----------

